# "Blue Train"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Starting of Christmas Eve with this great album, it always raises my spirits, and in not so good news, I have been forced to make changes in my life that are un-wanted, but I will ALWYAS make the best of what's around! I can be polite to anyone, but I don't love everyone is my Philosophy, and not necessarily forever!



Merry Christmas, with these few words of wisdom.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Starting of Christmas Eve with this great album, it always raises my spirits, and in not so good news, I have been forced to make changes in my life that are un-wanted, but I will ALWYAS make the best of what's around! I can be polite to anyone, but I don't love everyone is my Philosophy, and not necessarily forever!
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, with these few words of wisdom.


Nice choice mein kapitain. Hope things work out for you in 2019. Have a great xmas and, as we say here in Sconnie Botland, a guid new year!!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I have been forced to make changes in my life that are un-wanted, but I will ALWYAS make the best of what's around! .


Sorry to hear that. I'm glad you have chosen to face your changes with a positive attitude. And may that attitude lead you into a merry Christmas and a happy new year.

And that reminds me, I've never heard the entire Blue Train album. Where have I been all these years? I'm jumping on it right now in your honor.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'm glad you have chosen to face your changes with a positive attitude. And may that attitude lead you into a merry Christmas and a happy new year.
> 
> And that reminds me, I've never heard the entire Blue Train album. Where have I been all these years? I'm jumping on it right now in your honor.


Thanks, it really feels like one of those magical albums!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Best wishes always, Captain, in making whatever adjustments you are faced with in life. May you be surrounded in light and be blessed with the necessary abundance and support you may need. :angel:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> Best wishes always, Captain, in making whatever adjustments you are faced with in life. May you be surrounded in light and be blessed with the necessary abundance and support you may need. :angel:


Thank you, very much!


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Some of Lee Morgan's best playing, and that's saying something.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Jay said:


> Some of Lee Morgan's best playing, and that's saying something.


Yes, and he was only 19 at the time. Heard him live with Joe Henderson at the Lighthouse in Hermosa Beach back in the day. Fantastic... he torn down the house.


----------

